# And another blog post



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

:jester:

This one is on why contractors don't advertise prices. It's not "live" yet exactly, as in there are no links to it on my site - I wanted to get some thoughts on it first. 

http://www.rconpainting.ca/blog.paintingestimate.php


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Rcon said:


> :jester:
> 
> This one is on why contractors don't advertise prices. It's not "live" yet exactly, as in there are no links to it on my site - I wanted to get some thoughts on it first.
> 
> http://www.rconpainting.ca/blog.paintingestimate.php


 
Rcon: Do you think potential clients actually read these blogs? Not being a smart azz but genuinely curious. I don't think they do - do you? But, I base that on myself. IOW's, I wouldn't waste my time reading through all of that (as a potential client). 

Don't get me wrong it is good content but I don't think most clients would spend their time wadding through it. 

What is your intent for the blogging? If it is for seo or some sort of branding then I think you are on the right path. If it is for lead generation - I would be suprised if it actually produces results.

Again, I am not dogging you - just curious about the intent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It is not always about leads. Seo is one benefit, but this is a great way to connect with a customer, either one already on your mailing list or to answer a question from a customer. I'd print it up and add it to my presentation as well.

Alec, looks good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

KLaw said:


> Rcon: *Do you think potential clients actually read these blogs?* Not being a smart azz but genuinely curious. I don't think they do - do you? But, I base that on myself. IOW's, I wouldn't waste my time reading through all of that (as a potential client).
> 
> Don't get me wrong it is good content but I don't think most clients would spend their time wadding through it.
> 
> ...


I know they do. Whenever I actually land a job from one of my website leads, they always mention something about my content, and usually it's about something on the site that i've purposely tucked away behind a lot of other content. 

Plus yes, it is awesome for SEO. 

Another thing is that a blog gives a potential client a chance to "get to know you" in some form or another - this goes a long way when you actually go to meet them. It's almost an "ice breaker".


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

RCP said:


> It is not always about leads. Seo is one benefit, but this is a great way to connect with a customer, either one already on your mailing list or to answer a question from a customer. I'd print it up and add it to my presentation as well.
> 
> Alec, looks good!:thumbsup:


I agree - it's not always about generating leads. I was just curious about his intent. I'm thinking about starting a blog for our company and wanted to know what the upside to this is. I am thinking it is all a part of the total package but wondering if it worth the time.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Rcon said:


> I know they do. *Whenever I actually land a job from one of my website leads, they always mention something about my content, and usually it's about something on the site that i've purposely tucked away behind a lot of other content.*
> 
> Plus yes, it is awesome for SEO.
> 
> Another thing is that a blog gives a potential client a chance to "get to know you" in some form or another - this goes a long way when you actually go to meet them. It's almost an "ice breaker".


I am not doggin' you. How do you know your blog contributed the lead? I understand if your blog contributed to your seo and that landed the job because that eventually landed them to your website. 

*But, do you think potential clients actually read your blogs*? If so, how do you know that? Again, I am just curious on how this stuff can be tracked. Please, don't get offended.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

If one of my guys took one hour on that window (per coatn nonetheless), we'd have to have a talk!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

y.painting said:


> If one of my guys took one hour on that window (per coatn nonetheless), we'd have to have a talk!


lol - "theoretical figures" ...

And it's a second story double opening window, it'd take an hour to do a coat. 

Edit - I changed the picture to make it look more difficult :lol:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

y.painting said:


> If one of my guys took one hour on that window (per coatn nonetheless), we'd have to have a talk!


I agree. I also think that saying it will take the handyman 8hrs to paint this window makes the article seem less creditable. 

I know the real focus of the article was not really the window but since that is what you used to make the points it turns into the focus. I like the basis and would tone the window facts a bit.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

KLaw said:


> *But, do you think potential clients actually read your blogs*? .


I'll let you know. It's only been up for 2 days so there hasn't been a lot of time to do any statistical analysis


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I tried to read the blog, and it did not appear.

I did read the first one though, about clients who ask to pay in cash, and I think it's quite good.

And even if people don't read it, I think it is good for you to develop your own convictions by verbalizing them in a way that makes them more accessible when you are speaking about them in person.

I might tone down just a couple aspects of more towards your personal views on the business issues, and gear the wording to sound a little more about business.

One example that comes to mind is when you are saying that being asked for cash is "almost an insult"

The comment is not catastrophic or anything.

It's just that some of those details are superfluous to what a prospective customer needs to know on your policy about accepting cash.

And superfluous details mean that the necessary details don't reach the customers brain as quickly and concisely.

I really like the over all approach on your blog about accepting cash.

And I think that showing a potential customer a little bit of you can be a good thing that makes them feel like they know you.

Just remember though when marketing yourself that ANYTHING you say, has the potential to be taken the wrong way by someone just because every person in the world has their own wayt that they interpret certain words and sentences.

So the possible downside of putting lots of speech out there, is that someone might misunderstand your actual views or intent to some degree, in a way that isn't even your actual views or intent, then decide not to go with you. And that same person if they hadn't read anything written by you, could have been completely happy with your actual job performance and would re-hire you after you did yolur first job, but they never got a chance to because there was some subjective thing about their world view that caused them to interpret your wording in a way that you did not mean it.

So with that in mind try to keep your wording to a minimum when marketing yourself.

Even when you have the best intentions, words can betray you in a way that silence never can.

And also remember that there are very professional presentations and business models that don't include blogs in their strategy. So in those cases they are achieving success without the associated risks of writing lots of things down that might be perceived inaccurately by the reader.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Me too, file not found ><


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

its all about seo. customers care seldom about the technicals except when it hurts their pockets.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> I tried to read the blog, and it did not appear.


I removed it from the server the same day I put it up, because:



> I might tone down just a couple aspects of more towards your personal views on the business issues, and gear the wording to sound a little more about business.


The intent of the article was to give a few reasons why contractors don't advertise their rates, and wasn't meant to come off as being negative - but no matter how I wrote it, no matter how many times I edited it, I just couldn't get the 'negativity' out of it. So I deleted the whole thing, and did one on choosing colours instead :jester:[/quote]


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Information on a blog will get picked up by the search engines spiders and delivered during a potential customers search if their search contains words that the search engine might think you will find helpfull. Blogs are a HUGE way to move up in ranking but it must be relevant.
It has been over used however for quite a few years and,IMHO,will probably become less important in a few years. In checking our stats our Blog page gets quite a few hits each week.
Although I just looked at it and it seems to be displaying kinda weird!!!! http://paintingtampabay.com/blog/


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Information on a blog will get picked up by the search engines spiders and delivered during a potential customers search if their search contains words that the search engine might think you will find helpfull. Blogs are a HUGE way to move up in ranking but it must be relevant.http://paintingtampabay.com/blog/



Well, leave it to Mr. Smarty-web to deliver with the technical advice.

That all sounds like a pretty damn good reason to have a blog.

I didn't know any of that stuff.

Maybe it is better to include one in your web marketing strategy.

Just remember, everything you say can be misinterpreted, so keep it short and to the point when potential clients are reading.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Last Craftsman said:


> ...keep it short and to the point...


thats funny coming from you:whistling2: Just joking around, I enjoy your posts dude.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

without negativity... nothing moves forward in a positive way


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> thats funny coming from you:whistling2: Just joking around, I enjoy your posts dude.


LOL, I thought the same!

Hey Jack, what kind of traffic do you get from your blog? TIA


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I honestly like your blog Alec, I wish I had that much creativity! Cheers


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> thats funny coming from you:whistling2: Just joking around, I enjoy your posts dude.


I said: "keep it short when potential clients are reading".

I am a maestro when it comes to interacting with customers in a way that makes them happy.



That's the truth.

Fellow tradesman on the other hand, fall into the category of* competition.*

The objective there, is to overwhelm them with sheer volume and superfluous verbiage until they break down from journeying past the limits of their psyche, thus rendering them ineffective at accomplishing their career goals, and as a result, they abandon their markets, ( and customers ) to me. 

:yes:

My plan is working beautifully.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

"I am a maestro when it comes to interacting with customers in a way that makes them happy."



And that is the key. It all comes down to whether a prospect likes you and feels that they can trust you.

If you are adept at this, you can win jobs that you may never get, regardless of price.

I'm sure many of you have heard "you're not lowest price but I'm choosing you" or something like that...


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

blogs are good for business. also good for doing your homework and being on your game.

Plus i cant read the blog...wah wah.


----------



## SteveC (Nov 3, 2010)

*for seo and customers*

Maybe it is because I am younger, but when I look at an online ad, I have to check out their web site before I call them. There is something about seeing a professional site that puts me at ease. I think a blog can be a good chance to assure the customer that you are both personable and knowledgeable. 
I don't think an article on pricing really helps, though--it doesn't assure customer that you know your trade, and it certainly isn't a good way to make an introduction. I think you were right to take it down.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> I am a maestro when it comes to interacting with customers in a way that makes them happy.


Wise is that you? :jester:


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

an invalid url is worse than no url. maybe i clicked on the wrong thing but if you have a blog it should be valid www.admirablepainting.com :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rcon said:


> I removed it from the server the same day I put it up, because:
> 
> 
> 
> The intent of the article was to give a few reasons why contractors don't advertise their rates, and wasn't meant to come off as being negative - but no matter how I wrote it, no matter how many times I edited it, I just couldn't get the 'negativity' out of it. So I deleted the whole thing, and did one on choosing colours instead :jester:





admirableptg said:


> an invalid url is worse than no url. maybe i clicked on the wrong thing but if you have a blog it should be valid www.admirablepainting.com :thumbsup:


Above post explains why he removed it. The link still goes to his site but not the blog.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like he does not even have a blog anymore? I looked on his site for a link. 
Alec, your site looks great!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice looking site Alec. :thumbup: 
Does Carbon 12 handle the SEO and everything else? I still think the one you did yourself was very nice as well.


----------

